

Running CUDA on Raspberry Pi - zillians
http://www.zillians.com/running-cuda-on-raspberry-pi/
World's first CUDA application running on Raspberry Pi (or any other ARMv6/7 boards) through transparent virtual GPU emulation
======
MoreMoschops
Sure are a suspicious number of very new commenters here making their first
comment ever.

~~~
dekken_
How do we know you didn't create your account 900 odd days ago just to post
this?

~~~
zillians
I am a loyal reader of HN for years and I just want to share with you some
work we've done....

~~~
dekken_
I didn't mean you! I meant MoreMoschops, twas only a joke ;)

------
madmaze
This is quite interesting, though keep in mind that the RPi is talking to
another machine to do its GPU computations. There are actually combination
Nvidia GPU & ARM board like SECO's CARMA DevKit (<http://shop.seco.com/carma-
devkit.html>) Which will actually run CUDA locally with out virtualization

~~~
tinco
So.. it's just a publicity stunt? If it's not actually using the graphics
hardware on-chip then there's nothing special about it that's relevant to the
raspberry pi. Apparently there exists software that can give you virtual
gpu's, that's cool enough news for me, a bit weird that they market it through
the pi.

~~~
madmaze
its likely for publicity, especially with Nvidia's GTC coming up next week

------
giggle_liao
Amazing, Raspberry Pi has been applied for many areas, however, it has
computation limitation.

Now, it looks like GPU Virtualization has broken the barrier, and make a big
move to the new world of Raspberry Pi.

------
zillians
Any idea how this can be useful for the Raspberry Pi or GPU community?

~~~
fhars
You should have been honest in your presentation and openly stated that not a
single line of GPU code runs on the Pi.

~~~
zillians
I see. I will make it clearer.

------
darkarmani
Awww. I can't even load the text without javascript.

------
newman314
Bitcoin mining?

~~~
fhars
This doesn't run anything important on the Pi. The only thing running there is
a client that dispatches calculation jobs to some server with nvidia GPUs
somewhere is the network.

It is a stupid and deceptive publicity stunt.

~~~
zillians
You're right. GPU on any ARM SoC will never run full-fledge CUDA code (except
Maxwell I guess), but the benefit of dynamic GPU resource allocation is still
useful if we believe computing resource should be as flexible as storage in
cloud environment

------
dytsai
This looks really cool!

